# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Услуги >  Железнодорожные перевозки грузов из Китая

## Бран Тиршах

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] контейнерами – востребованный и надежный вид грузоперевозок. Соотношение цены и скорости транспортировки – главное и неоспоримое преимущество. Широкая география грузоперевозок позволит транспортировать товар из самых крупных городов КНР. В случаях, когда конечное место доставки не имеет выхода к морю для организации морских перевозок, железнодорожный транспорт станет альтернативным способом перевозки грузов из Китая.

----------

